# Whats The Best 44inch + Dye Sublimation Printer



## iMadeATshirt (Oct 23, 2015)

Hey Yall! Been learning alot of this site, And i wanted to reach out to all my large format sublimation printers out here and ask "Whats The Best 44inch + Dye Sublimation Printer" Now right now i have an epson f6070 and a epson 9800 that i bought off craiglists for 200$ and modified myself. Im looking to buy a Epson surecolor T7270 for my next printer, But before i do that id like to hear what others think i should do!


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Mutoh RJ-900


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

Mutoh service is an issue


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

sid said:


> Mutoh service is an issue


 Sounds like the problem exists with your dealer and not Mutoh. The servicing of printers resides with the dealer you purchase from, at least that's been my experience.


----------



## Talon (May 14, 2015)

Depends on your speed vs. quality needs. That RJ-900 is a great printer and super easy to work on. Consumables are a breeze and it just runs. Print quality isn't the absolute greatest, but good enough for most applications. The Epsons traditionally have higher print quality, but are harder to find chips/carts for that work well (unless it's OEM, then it's more $$$).
Mimakis and Rolands are good printers too.


----------



## iMadeATshirt (Oct 23, 2015)

Here's another issue. RJ-900 costs around 7,500$ but a Epson t7270 is around $3,500


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Most RJs at that pretty price come with Wasatch RIP, roll of paper, and full set of ink. Yes, it will be more expensive than the Epson, however, I know you'll have less headaches dialing it in than you will with the Epson.

If money is the issue here, which it looks as if it can be, go the direction you've wanted to go (Epson).


----------



## iMadeATshirt (Oct 23, 2015)

JYA said:


> Most RJs at that pretty price come with Wasatch RIP, roll of paper, and full set of ink. Yes, it will be more expensive than the Epson, however, I know you'll have less headaches dialing it in than you will with the Epson.
> 
> If money is the issue here, which it looks as if it can be, go the direction you've wanted to go (Epson).



Yeah I have Wastach the RIP and a have lots of rolls of paper and ink. I think I'll go with the T7270 and modify it to do sublimation. I'll keep you guys updated on my progress.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

iMadeATshirt said:


> Hey Yall! Been learning alot of this site, And i wanted to reach out to all my large format sublimation printers out here and ask "Whats The Best 44inch + Dye Sublimation Printer" Now right now i have an epson f6070 and a epson 9800 that i bought off craiglists for 200$ and modified myself. Im looking to buy a Epson surecolor T7270 for my next printer, But before i do that id like to hear what others think i should do!


The 9800 is a workhorse. What are you looking to accomplish with your new printer that you aren't getting with the f6070 and the 9800?

I have two 9800's and an 11880 that are always running and put out great prints


----------



## iMadeATshirt (Oct 23, 2015)

headfirst said:


> The 9800 is a workhorse. What are you looking to accomplish with your new printer that you aren't getting with the f6070 and the 9800?
> 
> I have two 9800's and an 11880 that are always running and put out great prints



I'm getting more and more orders that's why I need another printer. Doesn't the 9800 print mega slow for you? Compared to my f6070 its very very slow


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

iMadeATshirt said:


> I'm getting more and more orders that's why I need another printer. Doesn't the 9800 print mega slow for you? Compared to my f6070 its very very slow


It is slow, but it runs around the clock. It prints unattended on second and third shift.


----------



## iMadeATshirt (Oct 23, 2015)

headfirst said:


> It is slow, but it runs around the clock. It prints unattended on second and third shift.


Yeah I can see that


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

We run an epson 9800 and love it. A bit slow but we plan around that. Also you find them on cl all the time for dirt cheap. If you know how to convert them they are very inexpensive. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

